# Seemore M2 putter



## Socket_Rocket (Feb 8, 2009)

I brought this seemore M2 putter for christmas and found it great for the amount of time i have got to use it due to snow. The riflescope works really well and so easy to use, took a while to get use to it, but great in the end.

Anyone else got one or similar please let me know what you think?  

If you havent got one and you struggle with you putting, certainley worth a go!!!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2009)

Good enough to win the Masters in Zach's hands, thats a good enough endorsement for me!

Hope you enjoy the putter Sir and thanks for the review.


----------

